# Morning Quickie Report (5-4-05)



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Headed out at 7am on 5-4-05 aboard the ShelbyKat2 with Dr. Ike for a Morning Quickie run for tog at the CBBT Islands. Weather report was in our favor and we decided to make the most of it.

Started getting close to the 3rd Island when we noticed some birds, then more birds, then on the back side of the 3rd all the way to the 4th, nothing but BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS   :










Not knowing what was working under them, we decided to take our light tackle and see what was up while the current was slowing down. First cast with a white Gotcha/red head, Bam Fish On  ! For about the next 45 minutes, we had fun with schoolie stripers (24 +/- all released) behind the 3rd island. We even were catching some Big Shad mixed in with the stripers. Now that we had the skunk off for the day quick we went over to the 4th and anchored up.

Mr. Fiddler then went to work and we both started to produce some togs. Managed 10 keepers and some throw backs before the tide started running too fast. Decided to pack it in and head back in some.











We then decided to try a little spot at the 2nd and man o man was it worth it. Anchored up at a little Honey Hole and pulled up about 6-8 togs in 20-30 minutes and left them biting with our limit now in the boat.

Overall today we caught 24+/- Stripers, 24 Togs (14 Limit plus the throwbacks), about 6 Shad, and Ike decided to catch an Oyster Toad  ! Great day of fishing again today out there and back at the docks by 12:30!












Dixie


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice toggies there Dixie! Some of those babies are fat! Sounds like an awesome morning! I think you are starting to like this boating thing huh?!?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I ain't gonna lick a gift horse in the mouth, that's for sure!  

Especially when a Tog Bite is ON!!

Still love the sand between the toes, just nice to be able to catch a ride now and then.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Here little Toggie!*

Great job Dixie!  My grandaughter likes to pull their teeth and try to snake the tooth Fairy. LMAO  

Speaking of Fairies, how you doing Jay?    ROFLMAO....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Jason, just ignore him and he'll go away.  

Nick.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

You *HO!*

Nice catch.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bass tud!!!!

What's yer boss's # again?....  


Nice catch.Hopin ya bring sum of them fillets to my daughter's b-day party on the 21st


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Damn!*

I gotta get a boat ride out here to even hope to catch sumthin decent..

Was out on the pier all day today and caught I friggin Surf Perch!  

Until the Yellowtail start hittin, you are da Man!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

HighCap56 said:


> Was out on the pier all day today and caught I friggin Surf Perch!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this what you caught???


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

high cap,

check out www.westcoastangler.com i read that board a lot its a little slow but good quality. 

there is a surf fishing board there and the owner of the board posts ther regularly. might be a good way to get a line on some better spots to fish. 

cheers
jerry


----------

